# Official Vossen Wheels C7 A7/S7/RS 7 Photo & Video thread



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Check out Sam's sick bagged A7 looking perfect on Brushed Vossen Forged CG-210T Wheels. 

Full Gallery Here


























































Email us at [email protected] | Call us at 305-463-7778​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

There are certain photos that speak and for me this was one of them...











Owned by @socalspotters, our good friends at Tag Motorsports installed a set of our new LC-104 Wheels which have been fully polished. 










I think the pics speak for themselves..










Vossen Forged​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

* Japan spec Audi S7 x Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-1 Wheels*

Taking influence from our Vossen Forged HC-1, our new HF-1 wheel featuring Hybrid Forged technology for a merging of strength, light weight and affordability. 

Build your S7 at www.vossen3d.com 

Audi S7 full gallery is here. 



















































*Click here to see the Vossen Forged HF-1, now available in 11 different finishes!*




















Contact us-[email protected] | +1-305-463-7778

Or fill out this Contact Form to find a dealer near you.

​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

More coming soon on this RS7 x 21x10.5 HF-1

www.vossenwheels.com/hf1 | Customized by Butler Tire in Atlanta


----------



## zymol75 (Jun 23, 2007)

*absolutely!*

Definitely want a set of Vossen. but I want 19s and staggered. No bags for me. I've got a set of H&R Sport springs and sways, all matched set, 1.3" drop front, 1.5" drop rear. The car is 2012 A6 3.0T Quattro Premium. Id like Gunmetal and 8.5 wide front and 9.5 or 10' rear. I have a flared rear bumper that blends with rear arches to swallow the rear tires/wheels. Smaller, less wide, set of flares for the front. Also have fully adjustable set of upper arms for the front suspension.

What are my options for these wheel desires?


----------



## zymol75 (Jun 23, 2007)

*absolutely!*

Definitely want a set of Vossen. but I want 19s and staggered. No bags for me. I've got a set of H&R Sport springs and sways, all matched set, 1.3" drop front, 1.5" drop rear. The car is 2012 A6 3.0T Quattro Premium. Id like Gunmetal and 8.5 wide front and 9.5 or 10' rear. I have a flared rear bumper that blends with rear arches to swallow the rear tires/wheels. Smaller, less wide, set of flares for the front. Also have fully adjustable set of upper arms for the front suspension.

What are my options for these wheel desires?


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Audi S7 - Hybrid Forged - VFS-1
*




*Wheel Gallery*: The Vossen VFS-1 Wheel






*Vehicle Gallery*: AUDI S7































































































​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Full Gallery- https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/audi-rs7-hybrid-forged-series-hf-2/


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

20" VFS-5

https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/audi-rs7-hybrid-forged-series-vfs-5/


----------

